# 6', 250 lbs, and NOT MADE OF MONEY



## bgdaddy55 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been scouring your forums and it's obvious that I am in way over my head. LOL

The most expensive bike I have every owned was around $250. COSTCO SPECIAL, OH YEAH!

Anyway, I have a wife, and two kids (4 and 6 years old). I tried riding my latest bike, which was a WALMART special. The very first time I rode it, I snapped the chain. The cranks flex like a plastic ruler. Every time I ride it, I am so nervous that I'm going to break the cranks or the chain. Not only that, but it's freakin' heavy. I'm not joking.

Anyway, I realize that I need a nicer bike and I really want to get out and ride around with my kids. However, there is no way I'm spending $2000-$4000 on a bicycle. No offense to all of you, but I don't have that kind of disposable income. 

Is there anything that can handle a Clydesdale that I could get for $750-$1000 used?

Your help is much appreciate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

There are a ton of good bikes you can get for $750-$1000 that can handle folks our size (I'm 5'11", 250). Which bike depends on exactly what type of riding you are looking at. Are looking at riding mainly MUP trails, single track, downhll, etc. At that price point I would suggest a good hardtail like a Jamis Durango, Giant Talon 29er, Specialized Rockhopper, etc.

Check out a couple of LBS and test ride some to find the one that feels comfortable.


----------



## bgdaddy55 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Crazydad for a place to start. I am hoping to do some trail riding with one of my buddies, but mostly just easy trails with my kids. 

It's just that right now, I can see that I am the one holding back the family as the kids all want to ride their bikes now. I'll drop into a local bike shop with the list you gave me. 

Thanks!
I'll take any more opinions/advice as well from this community.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

For that money you can get a nice hardtail... 29 vs 26 is another debate. I love my 29er, but I guess it depends on what you ride.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

I actually have my Jubei II listed locally for 600. It held well for me at 312lbs and after a summer of riding it still is in great shape.

There are deals out there for sure. Keep looking!


----------



## bgdaddy55 (Jul 15, 2011)

If you all don't mind, I'd like to list the bikes in my area for sale with price. Tell me if you think any of them work for what I am looking for (trails).

Diamond Back DB78 - $500
2001 Trek Fuel 80 - $700
SPECIALIZED HARDROCK SPORT 29ER - $700
2010 Specialized TriCross - $725
Diamondback xsl race - $470
Cannondale F400 Mountain Bike - $350

Will any of these work for a 6' 250 lb. Clydesdale?
Thanks!


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

I am about the same size and am just getting into mountain biking as well. I am very interested in what people post. I have been looking at the Cannondale SL2 (found it online for $850), from what I have read it seems to be a good bike, but I have yet to try it out.

I would caution you about the 29er, when I ride my wife's Trek 7100, my feet hit the front wheel when I turn. The strictly mountain bikes may be different - more distance between the front wheel and petals, I do not know; like I said, I am just getting into this sport too...


----------



## BJKremer (Jul 26, 2007)

At 6.4" i love my 29er. If its for you depends on your preference, but i would sure try one if you can.
For your budget and riding style i would definitely go hardtail. For any new bike the major thing is fit. Being new to the sport i can imagine you do not have a clear idea of what size you want so make sure you try before you buy. Parking lot rides tell some but far from all off the story so if at all possible try to take it on the trails.
Bike fit also depends on preference - not only body size. Some people like small bikes for tech stuff, i would not buy a bike on the small side. A slightly larger wheelbase gives some more stability. But as said before you may prefer different.

Personally i would not invest too much in a first bike as you may discover your preferences change when riding more and you may find out you want something different. But do make sure you get proper fit and decent reliable components or you will regret your purchase.
With your weight and riding style you wont need anything special, regular sturdy stuff will do - stay away from lightweight race stuff (which won't be a problem on a low budget )

All these new flashy expensive bikes sure look tempting but investing a lot of money in a bike is only worth it if you know what you want. You can have lots of fun on older cheaper bikes too.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

for $700-1000 you can get a nice new bike for the $700-$1000 range. I have owned GT, Fuji, Schwinn (old school), and currently ride 2 Giant brand bikes. I broke 2 GT RTS frames, bent the fuji frame, but have had no problems with the Giant bikes at all. I would suggest looking at the Giant Revel (hardtail under 700), or the Yukon (full suspension $1k). you can get the top model for those prices listed. you'd also get the lifetime warranty with a new giant bike purchase. Good luck


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Depending on how quickly you wanna buy, maybe keep an eye out for an older bike. I have a friend who just found a 05 Motobecane Fantom 29er for $500. Dude had rode it about 5 miles and then put it in storage. Keep an eye out on CL's and also see if the LBS has any last years model in stock somewhere. 

Dont beat yourself up too much on the 250lb thang. Any decent bike should be able to handle that weight as long as you're not hucking it. I started at 6' 280lbs and blew by 250lbs to around 230lbs in less than 6 months. Biking is my only exercise. Its great being able to ride with my 8 year old son.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

maxkimber said:


> I am about the same size and am just getting into mountain biking as well. I am very interested in what people post. I have been looking at the Cannondale SL2 (found it online for $850), from what I have read it seems to be a good bike, but I have yet to try it out.
> *
> I would caution you about the 29er, when I ride my wife's Trek 7100, my feet hit the front wheel when I turn*. The strictly mountain bikes may be different - more distance between the front wheel and petals, I do not know; like I said, I am just getting into this sport too...


that problem is most likely due to the fact that your WIFE's bike is too small for you!

i wouldnt caution someone against a 29er b/c the one i rode wasnt sized right. im 6'3" & ride a Giant Talon 29er & dont have those issues


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

maxkimber said:


> I am about the same size and am just getting into mountain biking as well. I am very interested in what people post. I have been looking at the Cannondale SL2 (found it online for $850), from what I have read it seems to be a good bike, but I have yet to try it out.
> 
> I would caution you about the 29er, when I ride my wife's Trek 7100, my feet hit the front wheel when I turn. The strictly mountain bikes may be different - more distance between the front wheel and petals, I do not know; like I said, I am just getting into this sport too...


I've had no issues at all on my Jamis Dragon 29er and I'm only 5'9". I own both a 26 and 29 inch hardtails. I enjoy both and the experience is different for each. If I was looking for a bike in that price range I would try both styles before writing one off.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Craigslist is your friend. Figure out what you want/need for where and what you want to ride. size etc and then look used. If you use you LBS for tune-up, you do not even need to feel bad that you figured ut what you wanted with their/ and their inventories help. Good luck. 

Remember what Andrew Carnegie said, "don't spend less, earn more."


----------



## bgdaddy55 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm definitely going to go CL special. I spent a lot of time in 3 local bike shops. I definitely like the disc brakes. I also liked the way the Specialized 29er rode.

I'm pretty much under the impression that if I go Specialized, GIANT, or Trek, I'm good. Does that sound right?


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

bgdaddy55 said:


> I'm definitely going to go CL special. I spent a lot of time in 3 local bike shops. I definitely like the disc brakes. I also liked the way the Specialized 29er rode.
> 
> I'm pretty much under the impression that if I go Specialized, GIANT, or Trek, I'm good. Does that sound right?


Only if you like the fit. Trek for example always seem to have a smaller feel to them. They don't work for me. Giant though feels perfect. Make sure you try everything.

If you like the Specialized 29er you tried they are coming out with a lot of new ones at the lower level for 2012. These bikes should be in your price range and dealers will be looking to move their own 2011 stock as well. Don't think with that budget you listed that you have to go used.


----------



## bgdaddy55 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for getting me up to speed, so to say. 

I guess what I learned is that the dealers have nice stuff (even their lower end is better than Walmart higher end) and that I need to keep my eyes open.

Although I gave myself a budget of $750-$1000, I think now I'll shift gears and got down to $500 used. I'm all about value. I don't buy new cars, so why would I buy a new bike? HAHA!


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Used is good if you know what to look (and look out) for. Do you have a friend who knows bikes really well? Might want to get any used on checked out before you fork over the cash.


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

bgdaddy55 said:


> If you all don't mind, I'd like to list the bikes in my area for sale with price. Tell me if you think any of them work for what I am looking for (trails).
> 
> Diamond Back DB78 - $500
> 2001 Trek Fuel 80 - $700
> ...


I am 6'1" and 265 lbs riding the Diamond Back 29 ($500) pretty hard. It's holding up nicely. Like you I don't want to spend any more than I have to.

A buddy of mine (he is 215 lbs) has the Specialized Hardrock which is also doing it's job.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

The list on a new 2012 Specialized Hardrock 29er is $590

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62173&scid=1099&scname=2012+Early+Launch


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

b careful with used.....if it has any miles on it, a new chain will put you out 20+ then you might find out you need new rings...40+, new pads 30+...before you know it....new might not sound so bad. At least you know its got 1-4 seasons with no $ to have to put into it


----------



## rasper27 (Jul 22, 2011)

im 6' 2" and 285 and i just got a salsa el mariachi. the bike is a bit more expencive than your looking for but check it out. its a 29er with a steel frame and it feels so solid under my weight, and i dont ride lightly.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

bgdaddy55 said:


> Thanks to everyone for getting me up to speed, so to say.
> 
> I guess what I learned is that the dealers have nice stuff (even their lower end is better than Walmart higher end) and that I need to keep my eyes open.
> 
> Although I gave myself a budget of $750-$1000, I think now I'll shift gears and got down to $500 used. I'm all about value. I don't buy new cars, so why would I buy a new bike? HAHA!


I glanced through the thread... A couple of things you get for new is:
1) Professional fitting - If you haven't ridden for a while this is REALLY important. They can adjust stem angle, height length. Brake and shifter position/angle. seat height and fore/aft position. It all makes it easier to ride with confidence and needless pain free. If you have problems you can bring it back and discuss fit issues if needed.

2) Warranty - If something breaks due to use (not abuse) the bike shop should stand behind it.


----------



## TigerHijinks (Jul 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


rasper27 said:


> im 6' 2" and 285 and i just got a salsa el mariachi. the bike is a bit more expencive than your looking for but check it out. its a 29er with a steel frame and it feels so solid under my weight, and i dont ride lightly.


I've been looking at these as well. No local dealers though which makes it a bit tougher. I like the idea of a steel frame anyway and not just because I'm 220. Also checking out the Jamis Dragon 29er and Surly Karate Monkey. The sport version of the Jamis shows around $1200 on their website, is that pretty accurate?


----------



## casualrider (Jul 15, 2011)

Deffinnatly keep an eye on craigslist. Im at 220lbs and was weary about investing in another walmart bike after I tore apart the chain ring teeth on a 300$ Specialized from there. My most recent purchase was a 2001 gt drive 4.0 for 100$ after slapping some bb7s and neuvation mtn mx wheels on it, I haven't seen any sign of problems with light trail use... on a side note, FSA alpha drive cranksets are junk for bigger riders. Under heavy pedaling I've seen up to 1/4 inch of flex on the drive side, making thee chain ring and chain chew on my deraillure


----------



## Holbrook.Jeremy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just bought a trek 3500 and I dunno if it's my size/weight 6ft 3" 240ish lbs but I've been having a bunch of trouble with the gears. When I put the system under strain the chain skips. Also I got yelled at by the dealer when I brought it in because apparently I bent the whole rear of the bike (The reason for the skipping supposedly). I am definitely not easy on it but I kind of thought that was the point of a mountain bike.


----------

